# MONTREAL | Maestria Condominiums | 202m | 61 fl | 185m | 58 fl | U/C



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Official website

*Use :* Residential (1 612 units)
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Architects :* Lemay


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Construction site on 22/06/2021 :








https://forum.agoramtl.com/t/maestria-61-58-etages/169/205


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Awesome. Montreal is booming.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A sales pitch video from the developer :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A big picture article on downtown's hot condo market.

*Demand returns for downtown Montreal condos: Builders *
Real Estate News Exchange _Excerpt_
Mar 29, 2021

Sales of condos at downtown Montreal’s two tallest new condominium projects have been strong in the last few months and people’s interest in living in the core is returning, their developers say.

“We feel there’s traction in the market despite what we’re hearing in the news,” said Marco Fontaine, vice-president of Devimco, as he discussed sales at Maestria Condominiums on Ste. Catherine St. in the Quartier des Spectacles.

Since December, “we’ve seen that the appetite for downtown is still there,” said Vincent Kou, vice-president, corporate development and growth at Brivia Group, which is building 1 Square Phillips.

The two were speaking at a session on the condo market during the Quebec Apartment Investment Conference, held virtually March 23 and 24.

More : Demand returns for downtown Montreal condos: Builders | RENX - Real Estate News Exchange


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@ZeusUpsistos , please, also open thread about smaller building in Montreal


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412427946275577865


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432710900201426952


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Love these!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/19

Montreal_Skyline_in_September_13 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline_in_September_08 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Once completed, it should make an impact on the skyline.


----------



## Cecca105 (Apr 19, 2021)

Found on Instagram


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 10:*

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6731 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

another buildings with skybridges linking them


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481269688944537602


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/20

02-20-22 Montreal en Lumiere 22 by derek.kolb, on Flickr

02-20-22 Montreal en Lumiere 26 by derek.kolb, on Flickr

02-20-22 Montreal en Lumiere 29 by derek.kolb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/26

H22_6894 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

H22_6880 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508494621650964486


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-24 by GGing


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/28

22.05.28 Marstria by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

The glass is looking good! 

Love an air bridge too!!!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-17 by *chico*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/19

20220719_193107 by André Querry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/1

Place Des Arts, Montreal. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @little universe, I like skybridges connecting buildings


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/22

Untitled by Justin Trudeau, on Flickr

Untitled by Justin Trudeau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/24

Rue Anderson, Montréal by Luc Forest, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/29

Vue sur Montréal by wolpido, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/31

Montreal Skyline by Alex L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/3

09-03-22 Biosphere Day 31 by derek.kolb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/7

Untitled by Beth H...., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/25

Montréal Sunset by Ludivine Gourcerol, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-24 by yarabundi










2022-09-24 by Brick


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/26

Montréal sombre by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/6

Montrealings by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/7

Montréal, début d'automne by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/11

20221011_151128 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

20221011_105153 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/16

K1__4045-Pano by Serge C, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/16

CN 7060 & CN 4904 by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 28:*








Montreal from Mount Royal by Abdelhak Fareh on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-12 via Ti-Pierre


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/20

Montreal by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aerial views of downtown Montreal from multiple angles.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/20

Part of Montreal cityscape by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 15:*

HotelPlacedArms-Montreal-15Dec22-3 by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------

